# The virginia & truckee rr



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

My wife and I are avid bowlers and attend many tournaments at the National Bowling Staduim in Reno, NV. Whenever we have the time, we like to take side trips and a couple of years ago we stopped by Virginia City, NV where the Virginia & Truckee operate a tourist train. Welcome to Virginia City. 










As you walk up to the staging area where tourists are picked up there are a couple of great looking cabooses. 










Tickets are sold in theis coach as well as gifts. 










After a short wait, the train, number 29 arrived. 




























There is no place to turn the train so the first part of the trip is in reverse. As the train heads east out of town, it passes the V&T shops. I would love to get in there. Maybe on another trip. 



















The thrain heads a few miles east to the town of Gold Hill where it stops and lets passenger of fow a few minutes before it heads back to Virginia City. The little prairie locomotive will be a restoration project. 




























The hotel is in operation and give you a good taste of the old west. While talking to the train crew at the stop they invited my to ride back in the cab. Yeah, right, twist my arm. 





































Back in Virginia city and one more shop of the locomotive. They did a great job of getting it back in service. Time to get back to Reno and get back bowling for the evening shift. 










We have visited numerous tourist railroads across the country and I will have to find the CD with the photos and post more visits to these railroads. I love the Durango & Silverton and the Cumbres & Tolltec. The Cass Scenic Railway is another great trip.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

We're plan to vacation in Utah in October. Near Salt Lake City is the Heber Valley Railroad, which we hope to ride. Looked it up on the net and tickets for the 3-hour Provo Canyon Limited are only $30. If we make the grade, I'll try to post some pics.

http://hebervalleyrr.org

Have always wanted to ride the Durango and Silverton, and Cumbres and Toltec, but found D&S too expensive when we were there.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

The Heber Valley will be well worth the trip. It is a longer trip and you will enjoy it. We were there a few years ago. Unfortunately when we were in Virginia City, the V&T was doing some track work and the ride was shortened quite a bit. When we are on one of our trips, I will search for any active steam railroads that may be somewhere along our route. 

Some of the model railroaders we have visited have also given us quite a few leads. If it huffs and puffs, I want to see it.


----------

